# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare or World at War?



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2009)

Right, just got me an Xbox360 and want a decent shooter, I had intended on getting CoD4 but there's a new one out for a tenner more. 

Which one is better and why in the enlightened opinion of the u75 xbox360 owning massive?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone on my friends list that rushed out to get world at war, have either traded it in or just forgotten about it and gone back to CoD 4.

Modern warfare has a brilliant single player campaign IMO and the multiplayer can be pretty addictive.

So I'd say modern warfare just cos its a great game all round, I wasn't that impressed by CoD5 from what I played and probably just rent it to try out the single player campaign.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2009)

CoD 4 is the best.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, CoD 4 is far superior.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> CoD 4 is the best.



Why? What makes it better than WaW?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why? What makes it better than WaW?



I think the single player campaign is inspired. There are little touches, like the AC 130 infrared sequence. The graphics in both single player and online multiplayer are clean and crisp. There was something sort of 'soft' imo in the graphics in WaW.

I prefer the weapons in 4. Just good, modern weapons. Before 4, I swore by WW2 games, but now it feels too much like going back, having to use Thompsons or Garands etc.

Also, the online game is excellent. The maps are just the right size, and once you know them well, it's just you against the cunning of the other players. I used to like CS, but to me, online 4 is like CS all souped up and made way better.

In fairness, I've had 4 for a year now, and only rented WaW for a couple of weeks, but after those couple of weeks, I had no desire to buy it, nor did my kids.


----------



## loud 1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think the single player campaign is inspired. There are little touches, like the AC 130 infrared sequence. The graphics in both single player and online multiplayer are clean and crisp. There was something sort of 'soft' imo in the graphics in WaW.
> 
> I prefer the weapons in 4. Just good, modern weapons. Before 4, I swore by WW2 games, but now it feels too much like going back, having to use Thompsons or Garands etc.
> .




i totally agree...

the AC 130 bit was amazing,in cod 5 we have a shite flying boat gunnery position,that pushes you between guns...

and cod 3 nailed ww2 online play as you mentioned...

doing it again feels abit cheap..


----------



## ajk (Jan 3, 2009)

AC130 ftw, you know it makes sense.  COD4 all the way.


----------



## keybored (Jan 3, 2009)

Got both but not really played 5, it just didn't inspire me enough to bother. Son likes it though and completed it in 2 days. The zombie level's a giggle on 2 player, for about 10 minutes. Er... that's it.

4 OTOH really is awesome. Worth getting just for the "All ghillied up/Ghillies in the mist" levels


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2009)

loud 1 said:


> i totally agree...
> 
> the AC 130 bit was amazing,in cod 5 we have a shite flying boat gunnery position,that pushes you between guns...
> 
> ...



CoD 3 was a bastard that took me forever to finish...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that some of the early MoH games were good WW2 simulations, also.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

WAW isn't really very well made tbh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> WAW isn't really very well made tbh.



The whole thing is reminiscent of the new GTA, vs San Andreas.

Expectation get so big following a really great game.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

WAW is full of glitches, half the perks are useless and the guns are crap (apart from a couple). Plus it's full of cunt yanks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

You can tell COD4 is good because it's never for sale pre-owned anywhere.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can tell COD4 is good because it's never for sale pre-owned anywhere.



Heh yeah I noticed that, and it goes for at least a score on eBay too.

Thanks for the feedback guys, very helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can tell COD4 is good because it's never for sale pre-owned anywhere.



That's true. I wanted to buy a copy for someone. I expected that a year later, it would be down to discount prices. It isn't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

ajk said:


> AC130 ftw, you know it makes sense.  COD4 all the way.



That level was fucking mental, wasting all them mofo's was great fun!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

COD4 is better, unless you like missions where you are forced to run directly at a massive machine gun nest over and over


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> COD4 is better, unless you like missions where you are forced to run directly at a massive machine gun nest over and over



nah, WAW is better because it's the one I've got and I want people to play with me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Well just finished CoD4, must admit feel a little like is that it? It was great fun but bloody short. Can't have been much more than 5 hours gameplay...? 

It was excellent in places, and very good all over although it doesn't have the same coherent feel throughout that the older WW2 ones had. The sense of story was a little fragmented. 

Would have liked more missions with the AC130 and perhaps some actual driving stuff rather than firing [badly!] off the back a truck. But yeah gonna try the harder difficulty levels in practice for the online fun to come!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> nah, WAW is better because it's the one I've got and I want people to play with me.



You played CoD4? How many hours did it take you to complete WaW?


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You played CoD4? How many hours did it take you to complete WaW?



nah.  I got WAW for Xmas.  Have played COD4 round my mates but that's about it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> nah.  I got WAW for Xmas.  Have played COD4 round my mates but that's about it.



Ah...how you found it so far?

Aha, there's a plane rescue mission after the credits! Heh quite fun, running through wasting every mofo!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Have added a poll to get an idea of numbers....


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah...how you found it so far?
> 
> Aha, there's a plane rescue mission after the credits! Heh quite fun, running through wasting every mofo!



it's difficult cos the last FPS I played was RE4 on the Wii or HL2 or something.  Plus I got a bit sidelined by the multiplayer so I have only got as far as the sniper level.

But, bearing in mind that I'm still getting used to this generation of FPS' then I like it.  Some good set pieces.  You die a lot though, trying to rush a bunker with a flamethrower, or shooting tanks with a bazooka.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Heh I know what you mean, the last time I was playing FPSers regulary was CounterStrike Source with the U75 clan (that still running??) and with a mouse/keyboard. My shooting was all over playing through MW...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 11, 2009)

MW is better, just don't play it on veteran because it's utter utter shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2009)

got to lv 65 online, and not been back on WAW since... to many cheats and dicks playing.

you can glitch on so many maps now it's not worth it... so back to COD4 for me


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> MW is better, just don't play it on veteran because it's utter utter shit.



Even mile high club on veteran?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got to lv 65 online, and not been back on WAW since... to many cheats and dicks playing.
> 
> you can glitch on so many maps now it's not worth it... so back to COD4 for me



You added your gamer tag to thw xbox profiles thread?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2009)

nah will do now though


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got to lv 65 online, and not been back on WAW since... to many cheats and dicks playing.
> 
> you can glitch on so many maps now it's not worth it... so back to COD4 for me



  how do you cheat?  and what's glitching mean?

I'm such a noob.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2009)

they find a way under the map, or inside a rock, so you cant see them, they shoot you and think they are awesome.

It's not fair and cheating. the maps are pants.

go to youtube and search COD5 glitch and you will see loads


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2009)

COD4 - the best thing about WaW is the Zombie nazi game in multiplayer, the rest...good individual levels and stuff, but it just does involve you the way COD4 does.

I prefer using modern weapons too, I've decided.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 12, 2009)

Cod4 and WaW were made by different people right?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah, COD6 will be made by the same people who made 4, infintiy ward. thank fuck !


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, Infinity Ward did CoD4, Treyarch did WaW. IIRC IW did COD's 1&2, Treyarch did 3.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 12, 2009)

So the Rap at the end of CoD 4 is a massive diss to Treyarch for being shit as far as I recall.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2009)

That's the only bit of WaW that's better, the after game special level...Nazi Zombies FTW!!

If IW are doing 6, I hope they do another modern warfare, or even better, 'Future Warfare' with loads of stuff from Discovery Channels aces programme, 'Future Weapons'.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2009)

it's Modern warfare again, they wont do WWI/II ones again they have said.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's Modern warfare again, they wont do WWI/II ones again they have said.



Wicked, maybe it'll feature those cool ass Israeli 'shoot round the corner' shotguns and some little ground based RVs to drive into buildings where the unnamed Arab enemies are...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2009)

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/142/14281102.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Cod4 and WaW were made by different people right?



Yeah I remember some of the CoD4 lot slating the WaW for the way the WaW lot where talking about how great it was compared to CoD4 somewhere too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2009)

13 people have CoD4 and I never see any online, where are ya all ya bastards!?


----------



## madeinbrixton (Feb 1, 2009)

i started with COD4 loved it sooooo much bought COD5 this weekend will be having a dable tonight online once the wife as gone down. Online as "the Instructor"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

Double XP weekend on CoD4 people!


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2009)

After speaking to my cousin im getting ModWar, hes got it so we're going to team up on PSN & get our arses kicked by people who know how to play it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm heading online now to grab some of that double xp goodness! Oh yeah it's for the PS3 version too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

starfish said:


> After speaking to my cousin im getting ModWar, hes got it so we're going to team up on PSN & get our arses kicked by people who know how to play it.



You can get the game of the year version (basically includes lots of newer maps) here for 20 quid brand new.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2009)

^^
Ta, was going to buy it then remembered its my bday in a couple of weeks so sent link to folks/sister.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

Double xp rocks, went up two promotions tonight!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 3, 2009)

i have gone back to modern war now unless we are playing in a clan match etc.

it just works better imo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2009)

How do you mean 'works better'? Look forward to playing with or against you sometime!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't stop playing MW, I went off it for ages but now I play atleast an hour most nights.

Has got addictive for me again, I'd like to play some U75, played with Kid Eternity before I think, and simbolini the other night briefly.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2009)

ajk said:


>



Shouts at TV Yar GET SOME  GET SOME


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I took a few days break due to Left4Dead but was back on last night. Great game!

We should try and get a few of us on together...


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I took a few days break due to Left4Dead but was back on last night. Great game!
> 
> We should try and get a few of us on together...



I might even stop trying to go against the flow and buy it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2009)

Do it!! You should be able to pick up for a fairly decent price.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 25, 2009)

How good is modern warfare, never really gone in for 'serious' fps stuff, but it's fucking ace!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2009)

It is excellent! Especially when you're playing with a good group with decent communication...


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is excellent! Especially when you're playing with a good group with decent communication...



I've only really played the single player.
My online experience so far has been 10 seconds of me wandering round looking for people followed by being shot in the back of the head by an unseen foe again and again. I don't have a headset either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2009)

Heh you get better trust me!


----------

